# Turkey recipes?



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thinking about making my wild turkey breast for Mother's Day, I've done the smoker and crock pot thing but lookin for something else new, any ideas?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

garlic salt, black pepper and grill it over some charcoal... mine came out great.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Brine the bird to help it retain moisture.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> garlic salt, black pepper and grill it over some charcoal... mine came out great.


I did similar last night, though I added a couple other spices and basted with melted butter. The only bad part was the smoke from the butter falling on the coals added a little bit of soot to some pieces when I put the lid on. Other than that it was good. As long as not overcooked, it was more tender and juicy than any Butterball Ive ever had. However, its important to cut out the membrane that runs through each breast. Thats like chewing a Goodyear.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Cut the breast into strips...pound lightly with meat tenderizer...put in egg yolk/milk and roll in bread crumb's or other seasoning. Deep fry till brown...mmmm..mmm so good!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i throw one whole breast on the grill with salt and pepper and then some bbq sauce.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Snook, second time I heard the whole tenderized fried deal, I think that's what I'm gonna do. Probably still gonna brine it 24 hrs just to be safe


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I do the tenderize and fry a lot. Remove the sinew.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

1. Rinse and clean the bird and then pat dry. 
2. Rub inside and out with extra virgin olive oil. 
3. Mix in a bowl equal amounts of salt, pepper, sage ,old bay, & thyme and then rub all over the outside of the bird and also the inside both front and back. 
4. Put a half stick of butter on the inside of the bird. 
5. Quarter about 6 oranges and leave the rind on and stick quartered oranges inside the front and back of the bird as many as you can. Squeeze any remaining pieces over the outside of the bird and then just drop into the cooking pan. 
6. Pour one large can of chicken broth into the pan. 
7. Lay the bird in the pan, cover with foil and then the lid. 
8. Cook at 325 for about 4 to 6 hours checking every 1.5 to 2 hours and putting bird on other side and basting with the juices. 
9. Enjoy your bird. 
10. Take any leftover meat and chunk it up into pieces and then keep the juice from the pan and put it all together. Make up some noodles and enjoy some turkey noodle soup!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

Take an entire breast and slice it in half across its width stopping short so it is butterflyed open. Coat it with olive oil and season it with garlic and herbs, salt and pepper then roll it up and tie it with baking twine. Place in a baking bag and cook to 170 degrees. Temperature is very important.

Let rest 5 minutes...slice and serve

I have also done this same thing with Lousiana Lickers wing sauce and its very good as well.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tenderized cutlets, breaded and pan fried, turned out fantastic. Thanks for all the good suggestions I have a few of em written down for future use


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

